# How To Kill A Tree??



## ASD (Dec 11, 2005)

Ok I Have A Costumer That Want's Some Trees (eucalyptus)to Die ! But Dos Not Want Them Cut Down. (wants Bird Habitat Or Something?) Just Dose Not Want Them To Keep Spreading . Trees Are Hi Up On A Steep Hill But Won't Damage Anything When They Fall At Some Point Years Down The Road. Also Dose Not Want Them Cut . Ok What Would You Do??


----------



## skwerl (Dec 11, 2005)

girdle them, although Eucs will resprout from the roots. If they are on a steep hill it may be detrimental to kill the roots, as they may be helping to hold the hill in place.


----------



## ASD (Dec 11, 2005)

CAN'T GIRDLE OWNER DOESN'T WANT THEM ALL MARKED UP . SORT OF A TREE HUGGER?? (BUT WANTS THEM DEAD:bang:  ) HILL SIDE ALSO HAS A LOT OF ROCK IN IT SO MOVEMENT IS NOT A CONCERN.


----------



## Husky288XP (Dec 11, 2005)

Sounds like an injection with a systemic herbicide like Roundup or Tordon would do it.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2005)

Garlon will kill them.........use the water based formula in a basal drench.


----------



## Dadatwins (Dec 11, 2005)

Are you sure that the suspect trees are located on the prospective customers property? Sounds like they are trying to gain some views and be quiet about it. Check the property lines and local ordinance before doing anything silly. Like sqweryl said they might be holding up the hillside, isn't CA usually in the news every spring for a mudslide or two? Be careful.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 11, 2005)

Good point......I've been offered money to prune/remove someone else's tree.........not on your life........lawsuits scare me......but not as much as prison.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 12, 2005)

they're on a hillside, he wants them dead, but without any marks? Yup, sounds like a setup. My advice would be that you tread carefully.
-Ralph


----------



## ASD (Dec 12, 2005)

We Have Been Working On This Prop For About 8 Years (1000 + Ak Er's) Theirs No Legal Prob's The Owners Are Just A Little Strange As To How They Want Things Done . They Sort Of Treat It Like Their Owen Privet Park . It's A Real Nice Piece Of Land. We Just Have Never Been Asked To Kill A Tree And Not Tuch It So I Am Looking For Some In Put. 

Thanks For All The Info
And Please Keep It Comming


----------



## ASD (Dec 12, 2005)

begleytree said:


> they're on a hillside, he wants them dead, but without any marks? Yup, sounds like a setup. My advice would be that you tread carefully.
> -Ralph




AND YES HEAR IN CA. ITS VARY COMMON TO GET SUEDE . SO WE ARE WELL VERSED IN ALL THE LAWS . BUT PEOPLE HEAR FILE SUITES ALL THE TIME JUST TO STOP JOBS EVEN IF YOU DO ALL THE PROPER PAPER WORK!!:bang: :bang: 

IE. WE ARE SUPPOSE START A $400K JOB ON 12/19/2005 AND ALL THE PAPER WORK HAS BEEN DONE (OVER THE PAST 2 YEARS) AND THEY ARE (TREE HUGER) PUTTING IT ON HOLD.


----------



## xander9727 (Dec 12, 2005)

I become a tree hugger if I lose my footing or I gaff out.


----------



## spacemule (Dec 12, 2005)

ASD said:


> AND YES HEAR IN CA. ITS VARY COMMON TO GET SUEDE .


I prefer cloth myself.


----------



## Urban Forester (Dec 12, 2005)

ASD said:


> SORT OF A TREE HUGGER?? (BUT WANTS THEM DEAD:bang:  ) .



NOW that's quite a contradiction in terms!!!!!


----------



## ASD (Dec 12, 2005)

Urban Forester said:


> NOW that's quite a contradiction in terms!!!!!




YOUR RIGHT BUT THAT'S HOW THE PEOPLE ARE "DON'T CUT THEM DOWN BUT WE WOULD LIKE THEM TO DIE"  

JUST TRYING TO KEEP THEM HAPPY


----------



## Lawn Masters (Dec 12, 2005)

I'd bore a small hole in the tree, and inject it with some roundup or something potent.


----------



## Trignog (Dec 12, 2005)

If the owner's are looking for animal sancuary, don't you think the use of chemicals might be bad for the potential new wildlife inhabitants? 

Also if they are the earthy type, (grimey hippies), it could make a good argument for girldling. Just do it real low, bury the marks with leaf litter or what not. Just a thought.


----------



## Snowy01 (Jun 24, 2015)

Or, punch a few copper nails into the trunk...


----------

